# Three Welsh Chapels May 2018



## FunkyMuffin (Jul 21, 2018)

A huge thanks to a fine gentleman for the intel on these first two beauties. Also visited during my Welsh road trip.

*SINISTER CHAPEL*

Not too sure why this is called sinister chapel and I've not got any history on the place, but it was in the middle of nowhere! What a spectacular drive to get there and not a soul around for miles (just my kind of place).


































*SALEM CHAPEL*

*HISTORY:* Salem Methodist Chapel in Arthog was built in 1833 and rebuilt in 1868 by architect Thomas of Landore. It closed it's doors in 1973.


*EXPLORE:* It had been raining the day before my visit and after an interesting and cramped way in, I slipped and landed on my back in the dust and dirt. Didn't do much for my camera or my clothes for that matter, but I was in and that's all that mattered. It had changed quite a bit from the pictures I had seen from other explorers. The way out was not any easier and just as messy!
































*ST MARY'S CHURCH TINTERN*

*HISTORY:* Much of the church is visible today, but a fire in 1977 left it in ruins. There is very little information on the internet about the fire, only that a group of teenagers visited the church that night and at least one of them died in the fire. It is said that St Mary's was the centre for black magic and satanic rituals.

*EXPLORE:* I've visited here on several occasions and found it to be a calming place. I recently brought my friend and she instantly freaked out and made us leave!


























Thanks for looking


----------



## UrbandonedTeam (Jul 21, 2018)

Lovely report with great pics, three unique chapels in beautiful locations.


----------



## HughieD (Jul 22, 2018)

Ouch...my eyes! Lovely places but waaaay too much HDR.


----------



## FunkyMuffin (Jul 22, 2018)

HughieD said:


> Ouch...my eyes! Lovely places but waaaay too much HDR.




Honestly, NONE of it was HDR! I had a filter on my lens and Nikon is known for colour saturation. The settings I had were off and my lens was covered in dust. I overcompensated, I apologise


----------



## smiler (Jul 22, 2018)

Nice that, I enjoyed it, Thanks F.M


----------



## wolfism (Jul 22, 2018)

FunkyMuffin said:


>



Cracking photo, very evocative.


----------



## HughieD (Jul 22, 2018)

FunkyMuffin said:


> Honestly, NONE of it was HDR! I had a filter on my lens and Nikon is known for colour saturation. The settings I had were off and my lens was covered in dust. I overcompensated, I apologise



OK...in that case apologies due.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jul 23, 2018)

FunkyMuffin said:


> Honestly, NONE of it was HDR! I had a filter on my lens and Nikon is known for colour saturation. The settings I had were off and my lens was covered in dust. I overcompensated, I apologise



Typical Nikon 'in camera' results. Could be a pain in my working days, but here the results are spot on and you have produced some really striking images. Walked around St Mary's many times with my various dogs over the years, the dogs always loved the place - nothing strange about the location. I'll trust the reactions of my dogs over the reaction of a human being any day!


----------



## HughieD (Jul 23, 2018)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> I'll trust the reactions of my dogs over the reaction of a human being any day!



Was that aimed at me Dirus?


----------



## FunkyMuffin (Jul 23, 2018)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Typical Nikon 'in camera' results. Could be a pain in my working days, but here the results are spot on and you have produced some really striking images. Walked around St Mary's many times with my various dogs over the years, the dogs always loved the place - nothing strange about the location. I'll trust the reactions of my dogs over the reaction of a human being any day!



Thank you for the kind comments, it is much appreciated. I agree with trusting animals over humans! My friend has an overactive imagination.


----------



## FunkyMuffin (Jul 23, 2018)

HughieD said:


> OK...in that case apologies due.




Apology accepted. I realise some photographs are not to everyone's liking and that we all have our own style of photography as well as our own opinions. As my mama told me "if you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all". 
Think before you hurt someone's feelings.


----------



## FunkyMuffin (Jul 23, 2018)

wolfism said:


> Cracking photo, very evocative.




Thank you!


----------



## FunkyMuffin (Jul 23, 2018)

UrbandonedTeam said:


> Lovely report with great pics, three unique chapels in beautiful locations.



Thank you very much!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jul 24, 2018)

HughieD said:


> Was that aimed at me Dirus?



Actually no. Over the years I have had my dogs on various sites that are supposed to be 'haunted' and all they have done is just root around and act/play normally, where as various human beings are supposed to have had a dose of the vapours at the locations! My dog Dougie is a typical Cocker Spaniel and when walking the local woods - which are quite dense, will range around in front of me and the wife in typical fashion. He can at times suddenly almost attach himself to us and then in a few moments, a figure will appear out of the gloom ahead of us. Whilst Dougie is doing that, Lily our bitch is viewing up the approaching walker from a few feet to one side - obviously guarding the source of their food/meals. Add our three young grand children to the scene and the dynamic changes considerably and Dougie becomes very possessive of the children and stays close by them. We can only assume that Dougie was brought up with young children - we did not get him from his breeder until he was two. All this is not a 'Derelict Places' thing I know, but if my dogs showed apprehension about entering a building/location I would trust their instincts over mine, and of course the dogs are the excuse for being in that particular place in the first instance.


----------



## HughieD (Jul 24, 2018)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Actually no. Over the years I have had my dogs on various sites that are supposed to be 'haunted' and all they have done is just root around and act/play normally, where as various human beings are supposed to have had a dose of the vapours at the locations! My dog Dougie is a typical Cocker Spaniel and when walking the local woods - which are quite dense, will range around in front of me and the wife in typical fashion. He can at times suddenly almost attach himself to us and then in a few moments, a figure will appear out of the gloom ahead of us. Whilst Dougie is doing that, Lily our bitch is viewing up the approaching walker from a few feet to one side - obviously guarding the source of their food/meals. Add our three young grand children to the scene and the dynamic changes considerably and Dougie becomes very possessive of the children and stays close by them. We can only assume that Dougie was brought up with young children - we did not get him from his breeder until he was two. All this is not a 'Derelict Places' thing I know, but if my dogs showed apprehension about entering a building/location I would trust their instincts over mine, and of course the dogs are the excuse for being in that particular place in the first instance.



Ha ha...me getting the wrong end on the stick, unlike dogs ;-)


----------



## Dapunk180 (Aug 3, 2018)

Wow now there incredible pictures can I just ask were abouts Wales south west north as I’m west wales and would love to stumble along some places like this thank you


----------



## FunkyMuffin (Aug 5, 2018)

Dapunk180 said:


> Wow now there incredible pictures can I just ask were abouts Wales south west north as I’m west wales and would love to stumble along some places like this thank you



Thank you for the kind comments! Ok, well I won’t break the rules with the 3rd church, St Mary’s. It’s open to the public and located on the hill above Tintern Abbey. There’s a website that will tell you exactly where to go. The other 2 are north Wales and that’s all I’ll say.


----------



## Dapunk180 (Aug 6, 2018)

That’s awesome thank you so much for the info that you could pass I really appreciate it 
And understand completely


----------



## mockingbird (Aug 10, 2018)

first church in this thread has some abandoned houses around it  just need to look, I explored the houses way before I explored the church last year 

lovely shots


----------



## Wrench (Aug 12, 2018)

Nice work fm, lovely locations chuck.


----------



## FunkyMuffin (Aug 14, 2018)

Thank you kind sir!


----------



## ScreechOwlx (Aug 15, 2018)

What amazing pictures  and very informative!


----------



## FunkyMuffin (Aug 20, 2018)

ScreechOwlx said:


> What amazing pictures  and very informative!


Why thank you!


----------



## Wye222 (Dec 6, 2018)

St Mary's church in Tintern is owned by a Mr Stephen Weeks, a film maker and director of a company called "monumental trust". He now lives in the Czech republic. The church is for sale, I think he was asking about £12,000 for it.


----------

